# PRICE REWIND if you recently bought a BOLT VOX



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

I like many took advantage of the $99 lifetime subscription transfer on a new BOLT VOX about six weeks ago (I actually bought two). Best Buy just put the VOX on sale so if you have price rewind on your credit card put it to use. I'm getting $60 back 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-b...&acampID=2edf2af0ba3211e8902f7eba4bb8dbe80INT

I was hoping this would happen because it was the same last year... but last year was better because Amazon put the BOLT on sale for $111 really briefly.

craigr


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I forgot about doing this with my Costco Visa card, thanks!

Just saw the news that Citibank just made the price rewind benefits much worse. Used to get up to $500 back per item, now it's $200. And up to $2,500 a year now it's $1,000. I guess the bean counters at Citi figured they could give out less money by reducing the program. As if they didn't do the math when price rewind first came out. Nothing scorns a consumer more than making a great benefit worse. Kind of like what Costco did with their return policy for electronics.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

FYI - Price was $10 cheaper ($159.99) at the end of August.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

DVR_Dave said:


> FYI - Price was $10 cheaper ($159.99) at the end of August.


Doh!


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

DVR_Dave said:


> FYI - Price was $10 cheaper ($159.99) at the end of August.


Well, $30.00 less is better than nothing...


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Resist said:


> Doh!


+1


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Best Buy had a closeout deal on the white 500GB Bolts this summer for $59.99


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm looking to price match the 3tb $500 bolt vox with my discover CC I bought from TiVo during The Last Summer Breeze sale if anyone knows where it's selling cheaper, thanks. I also bought a 500 gigabit Vox during the Summer Breeze sale but I put it on my AmEx which doesnt have price protection.


----------



## darklyte (Sep 17, 2003)

Thank you, this just saved me $40!


----------



## Joe39565 (Mar 19, 2014)

CIR-Engineering said:


> I like many took advantage of the $99 lifetime subscription transfer on a new BOLT VOX about six weeks ago (I actually bought two). Best Buy just put the VOX on sale so if you have price rewind on your credit card put it to use. I'm getting $60 back
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-b...&acampID=2edf2af0ba3211e8902f7eba4bb8dbe80INT
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! Just got off the phone with Mastercard and filed a $30 price protection claim.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Yes, thanks! I filed for both the $30.00 and $40.00 off so waiting to see which one is approved.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

leiff said:


> I'm looking to price match the 3tb $500 bolt vox with my discover CC I bought from TiVo during The Last Summer Breeze sale if anyone knows where it's selling cheaper, thanks. I also bought a 500 gigabit Vox during the Summer Breeze sale but I put it on my AmEx which doesnt have price protection.


FYI for anyone looking to do a price match/rewind, the 60 day window is closing. I just filed for Citi Price Rewind today; I bought the boxes on July 28th and today is the last day to file with them.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Chase Price Protection is 90 days but claim must be initiated within 21 days of the lower-priced advertisement.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

My price rewinds were approved on the 20th 

Yay!
craigr


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

9/14 - Initiated Chase Price Protection claim
9/17 - Uploaded documents
9/20 - Reimbursement being processed
9/27 - Received $40 check


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I got a $30 price rewind. How are some of you getting $40?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Resist said:


> I got a $30 price rewind. How are some of you getting $40?


I submitted a $30.00 price rewind as well but then another forum member said that the price of the Bolt had been $40.00 less on BB within the last month or so. I then submitted a 2nd price rewind based on that price. I've received the $40.00 credit on my account and also they've approved the $30.00 price rewind but I've not received credit. Don't know if they'll catch the 2nd one based on the same purchase?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

lujan said:


> I submitted a $30.00 price rewind as well but then another forum member said that the price of the Bolt had been $40.00 less on BB within the last month or so.


I only saw it as being $30 less on BB.


----------

